# Billing records retention



## BRETT (Aug 18, 2010)

Does anyone know how long we have to keep billing records (super bills, insurance eob's, daily financial reports).  We are a physician medical practice in Pittsburgh, PA.  Where can I find this information?  I have been looking everywhere and can only find info on medical record retention (7 years).

Thanks!


----------



## WROGERS (Aug 19, 2010)

*Record retention*

Check on your states medical board or HIPAA website.  They have a law that states how long records should be keep.  Ususally 7 years from the last date of service.


----------

